# Mooring Boats



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi all,

After a nice weekend at the boat show, I have convinced myslef to buy a little wakeboarding boat. Does anyone have any idea's as to cheap ways to moor or store it. I live in the marina but the prices there are amazingly high. Also I live in an apartment so can't store it dry there.

Any idea's, info or help would be appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Crammy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After a nice weekend at the boat show, I have convinced myslef to buy a little wakeboarding boat. Does anyone have any idea's as to cheap ways to moor or store it. I live in the marina but the prices there are amazingly high. Also I live in an apartment so can't store it dry there.
> 
> ...



I have a friend who keeps a similar boat in the marina and mooring fees charged by the Dubai Yacht Club are about AED 10,000pa - that's for a mooring in the middle of the marina reached by the club's taxi service - its more to have a mooring you can walk too. Moorings near 360/Jumeirah Beach Hotel are even more expensive. I've heard that there may be cheaper mooring out near Jebel Ali Hotel....


----------

